# Problem mit Ventilinseln



## diabolo150973 (16 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

mich würde mal interessieren, ob Ihr mit den Profibus-Ventilinseln eines großen deutschen Pneumatikteileherstellers arbeitet. Kann man den Namen einfach so nennen, oder gibt es Mecker wegen übler Nachrede, oder so?

Bei uns ist in diesem Jahr schon die vierte (!) Insel kaputt gegangen. Nicht immer die selbe, sondern in verschiedenen Maschinen. Und alle sind Baujahr 2009/2010. Unserem zuständigen Außendienstler ist die Sache sichtlich peinlich, aber er ist ja eigentlich auch nur Vermittler... Unsere Kunden hauen natürlich (zu Recht) ordentlich auf die Kacke, wenn die Anlage steht. Dann können diese die Autohersteller nicht mehr beliefern.

Werden solche Sachen jetzt auch schon "billig" sonstwo produziert? Angeblich kann sich bei F... (ups...jetzt hätte ich es fast verraten) niemand vorstellen, woran das liegt. Aber wenn es bei uns bis jetzt schon 4 Inseln sind, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass es anderen anders geht.
Wenn wir die Dinger selber nach unseren Bedürfnissen konfigurieren würden, könnte es ja sein, dass wir selber Mist gemacht haben. Aber wir kaufen die Teile fix und fertig vormontiert und setzen sie nur noch ein.

Sind Euch solche Ausfälle bekannt? Und wenn ja, woran hat es gelegen?

Gruß,

dia


----------



## tnt369 (16 Oktober 2010)

ich hatte mal probleme weil die temperatur im schrank zu hoch war und die ventilinseln senkrecht verbaut wurden.
dadurch wurde es im oberen bereich der inseln zu heiß und nach einiger zeit kam es zu ausfällen.
abhilfe brachte die klimatisierung der ventilschränke (umgebungstemp. bis 40 Grad).


----------



## Sockenralf (16 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

es gab von F.... mal eine schlechte Serie (2004 oder 2005).
Als eine davon bei uns ausstieg (2007 oder 2008) haben die die (und alle anderen der Familie) aber anstandslos getauscht.

Aber ich denke, daß DEINE Inseln eigentlich beim Einbu neu waren, oder?

Wie äußert sich der Fehler?
Gibt´s Lösungshinweise vom Hersteller (aus Ess.....?)?
Die, die ich meine waren überaus hilfreich und kulant

MfG


----------



## diabolo150973 (16 Oktober 2010)

Bei uns wurde auch immer sofort und freundlich geholfen. Entweder durch kompletten Tausch oder Ersatz von einzelnen Modulen. 

Mal war es der interne Rückwandbus, mal waren es einzelne Module. 
Es ist nur komisch, dass es sich dieses Jahr häuft. 
Die Inseln waren alle nagelneu und deshalb innerhalb der Garantie.
Aber als Maschinenhersteller kommt man sich halt etwas blöde vor, wenn man öfter mal Anrufe bekommt, dass wieder was ausgefallen ist. Lustig war/ist ja auch, dass innerhalb der Insel ein defekt vorkommt, aber nicht über den Bus zur Step7-CPU weitergeleitet wird. Deshalb kommt auch keine Fehlermeldung (außer selbstangelegte Laufzeitfehler). Die Kiste fährt einfach nicht mehr. 

Und unserem Kunden ist es scheißegal, wer Schuld hat, oder woran es liegt. Er sieht natürlich nur die stehende Maschine und will die wieder funktionstüchtig haben.

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Verpolt (16 Oktober 2010)

Hallo allerseits,

Ich bezieh mich mal auf ein allgemeines Problem. 

Ein Großteil der Hersteller bemüht sich seit 2009, auf die kommenden- bzw. bestehenden neuen Maschinenrichtlinien einzugehen.

Das sind teils Schnellschüsse dabei, das glaubt man nicht.

Wir hatten von der gleichen Firma über Jahre hinweg 2-kanalige - Sicherheitsrelais mit Querschlußerkennung im Einsatz.   

Auf einmal funktionierten die Teile nicht mehr mit Querschlusserkennung ( nur ohne) 

Unser Vertreter: Ja, dass Problem ist bekannt. Wir sind am Ball :s15:


Immer mehr Kundenanrufe, - "Geht nicht zum Einschalten" - Austausch

Das bezieht sich jetzt nicht wirklich auf den Thread, aber vielleicht liegts ja daran

nice weekend


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Dia,
ich nehme an, du meinst die CPX ...?
Die habe ich auch im Einsatz, kann mich da allerdings nicht beklagen - was *gar nichts* heißt.
Dein grundsätzliches Problem kenne ich allerdings. Ich würde den Hersteller ganz gehörig "auf den Topf" setzen und (gerade wegen der Reputation beim Kunden) eine sofortige Lösung erwarten / verlangen. Ansonsten hiesse es dann bei mir (und das würde ich auch den Lieferanden / Hersteller wissen lassen) : "Andere Mütter haben auch hübsche Töchter" - sprich, ich würde mich nach Alternativen umsehen ...

Gruß
Larry


Nachsatz :
Mich würde allerdings auch die Art des Fehlers und wie er sich äußert interessieren ...


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (17 Oktober 2010)

tnt369 schrieb:


> ich hatte mal probleme weil die temperatur im schrank zu hoch war und die ventilinseln senkrecht verbaut wurden.
> dadurch wurde es im oberen bereich der inseln zu heiß und nach einiger zeit kam es zu ausfällen.
> abhilfe brachte die klimatisierung der ventilschränke (umgebungstemp. bis 40 Grad).



ventilinseln im schaltschrank? warum baut ihr ventilinseln in einen schaltschrank. das ist doch der sinn der ventilinseln, dass man sie im feld ohne weitere gehäuse verbauen kann.


----------



## tnt369 (17 Oktober 2010)

weil die im feld wg. aggressiver medien (desinfektion, reinigungsmittel, dampf...) nicht lange leben würden...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 Oktober 2010)

Ich habe auch öfters mit den Ventilinsel dieses Herstellers zu tun aber bisher sind mir keine Probleme bekannt geworden.

Ganz früher gab es mal bei den Inseln ein Problem mit der Busanschaltung (Interbus)  weil wir die Dinger nicht vernüftig geerdet haben. Als dann 16qmm dran kam war alles gut. 

Scheint als wenn du eine faule Serie erwischt hast. Ging mir mal mit Sicherheitsscannern von S. im Jahre 2006 so.


----------



## mitchih (17 Oktober 2010)

*Probleme*

Also bei uns sind die Probleme mit Ventilinseln allgemein bekannt. Ersatzteilhaltung und Ausfälle.

deswegen  sind sie bei uns jetzt "verboten". Wir bauen nun die Inseln selbst, P-Sammelschiene mit Standardventilen. Da bekommt man zur Not auch mal nen anderes Ventil drangefummelt wenn kein Ersatz da ist.

Ist aber sicher anssichtsache. 

Zudem also Schlosser und Profibusinsel, das geht nicht lange gut.

Denkt immer dran ein guter Elektriker ersetzt minimum 2 Schlosser


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (18 Oktober 2010)

mitchih schrieb:


> Denkt immer dran ein guter Elektriker ersetzt minimum 2 Schlosser




Heisst das nicht ein schlechter Elektriker?


----------



## mitchih (18 Oktober 2010)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Heisst das nicht ein schlechter Elektriker?



Ne ne ein schlechter Elektriker ist nur EIN guter Schlosser


----------



## The Blue (19 Oktober 2010)

Bei einem Kunden habe ich mal mehrere Ventilinseln von Sxx gegen Fxxxx-Inseln getauscht. Seit dem haben wir keine Probleme mehr dort.

Ist der Systemdruck vllt zu hoch
oder die Spannung unsauber?
Gibt es einen Öler an der Wartungseinheit?


----------



## diabolo150973 (19 Oktober 2010)

Das Problem war immer elektrisch... Entweder hatte der interne Bus einen an der Waffel, oder "dezentrale Eingangsriegel" haben undefinierbare Signale rausgegeben. 

Das einzig ärgerliche war aber fast immer, dass die Baugruppen ausgefallen sind und keine Meldungen über den Profibus zu unseren CPUs weitergeleitet wurden.

Man musste jedes mal zur Insel latschen und gucken, ob da was am Blinken war. 

Ich möchte auch nicht über mangelnden Service oder so meckern. Es wurde ja immer schnell geholfen. Aber die Qualität scheint irgendwie gelitten zu haben.


----------

